# Chinese Tractor - The Next Kubota???



## Argee

Chinese tractors have been making some inroads into the US market in past few years. There are pros and cons on their ability to hold up to the American style of tractor use. The same used to be said about the Kubota when it was first introduced to the American market and now it's a household name and a pretty damn dependable tractor. It is by no means cheap, so people aren't buying it for it's pretty orange color.

I think the current offering of Chinese tractors are not up to the rigors the US user is going to put them through. Before I purchased my Ford New Holland, I looked at Chinese tractors, gray market tractors, and the Korean entries. The one thing I found consistent with all of them, was a poor parts distibution network. Some guys were broken down for months at a time while they waited on parts. Also, after perusing many forums that specialized in imported tractors, the general consensus was that the manufacturers, to make their tractors attractive to the west, installed larger tires and wheels on them. By doing this they exposed the drive train components to added stresses under heavy use. Consequently something broke and the parts had to ordered, which leads back to the earlier statement of "waiting on parts". Needless to say, I felt it would be better for the moment, to purchase something where parts and components, and service if need be, are readily and widely available.

I truly feel the Chinese will follow the Japanese lead and design a line of tractors that is suited for the US market. Who knows, maybe the next "Kubota" is on the horizon.


----------



## Durwood

You are right Argee, the Chinese are already making tractors designed for the North American market. Several manufacturers like Benya , Kama , Foton, and Lenars have moved ,or are moving into modern facilities. I believe Jinma is too. I believe in the next 5 years the jump in quality will amaze you. Remember how the japanese cars were junk in the sixties and early seventies? Look at where they are now. A lot of the Chinese success will be because the Government is letting a lot of companies go public instead of them controlling them. My dream is to still get a few acres to maintain and i'll be looking to buy a compact tractor when i do. Those Kamas with the shuttle shift look to be the best to me right now. :thumbsup:


----------

